# 'Breakthrough moment': Uber and TWU strike agreement over gig workers' rights



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

> The Transport Workers Union (TWU) and Uber have come to an agreement over increased gig economy workers' rights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## clintz (Nov 1, 2016)

the dumbest thing to happen.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Was a complete lie & never happened. Thats what Uber & the unions think your worth - lying to…


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Was a complete lie & never happened. *That's *what Uber & the unions think *you're *worth - lying to…


This is a start in the right direction.

Workers' rights have NEVER been given away by employers. The unions rely on collective bargaining otherwise they have xero clout.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Zuständig said:


> This is a start in the right direction.
> 
> Workers' rights have NEVER been given away by employers. The unions rely on collective bargaining otherwise they have xero clout.


nothing happened, zilch, zero things changed 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Beepbeep41 said:


> nothing happened, zilch, zero things changed 🤷‍♂️


Something HAS changed. If you haven't noticed, there was a change of government at the end of May.

Do you seriously think Uber would have been inclined to negotiate with the union if we elected a 3rd term Morrison government? No way. This photo opp would never have happened. They saw the writing on the wall and the legislation that the new government was promising. They had to start talking if they were to remain relevant.

Legislative reform isn't something that happens overnight. The ALP alone doesn't have the numbers to get it through and each section & sub-section has to be negotiated with the minor parties & independents in both houses. It will likely be the second term of the government before we see meaningful results and recognition of the gig economy in awards. And unless the workforce itself becomes unionised, it may still have very limited bargaining & political power.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Zuständig said:


> Something HAS changed. If you haven't noticed, there was a change of government at the end of May.
> 
> Do you seriously think Uber would have been inclined to negotiate with the union if we elected a 3rd term Morrison government? No way. This photo opp would never have happened. They saw the writing on the wall and the legislation that the new government was promising. They had to start talking if they were to remain relevant.
> 
> Legislative reform isn't something that happens overnight. The ALP alone doesn't have the numbers to get it through and each section & sub-section has to be negotiated with the minor parties & independents in both houses. It will likely be the second term of the government before we see meaningful results and recognition of the gig economy in awards. And unless the workforce itself becomes unionised, it may still have very limited bargaining & political power.


I’ll believe it when it happens


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Beepbeep41 said:


> I’ll believe it when it happens


You must have had a mind-blown moment when (instead of piece rates that have applied for decades) the Australian Workers' Union negotiated an hourly rate of $25.41 (plus bonuses) under the Horticulture Award this year. This was secured prior to the election (there were the usual objections from the Agriculture Minister of the previous government) and had more to do with industry-wide labour shortages, but it does show what is possible.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Not this industry so ill still believe it when i see it


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

You're entitled to be cynical, but in the world of the gig economy having the TWU & Uber agree to sit down at the same table is in itself a miracle & newsworthy. If those parties fail to reach a consensus and the government also fails to reform the industry, then fair-enough - they have to wear the political consequences of that.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Zuständig said:


> You're entitled to be cynical, but in the world of the gig economy having the TWU & Uber agree to sit down at the same table is in itself a miracle & newsworthy. If those parties fail to reach a consensus and the government also fails to reform the industry, then fair-enough - they have to wear the political consequences of that.


Dominc Taylor has been forced to as its simply not worth doing 80% of the trips offered. He’s only sat down so then other Rideshare apps will be forced to charge similar as the race to the bottom isn’t working anymore thanks to the “cancellation plague” that drivers have in forced Upon old Dom😂😂😂😂


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Dominc Taylor has been forced to as its simply not worth doing 80% of the trips offered. He’s only sat down so then other Rideshare apps will be forced to charge similar as the race to the bottom isn’t working anymore thanks to the “cancellation plague” that drivers have in forced Upon old Dom😂😂😂😂


I don't disagree. Uber is certainly the biggest player in this market and the COVID lockdowns have triggered the great reset. But he's also pre-empting the legislative reform that's likely in the next few years.

If he doesn't then he's certain to be left out of discussions as to how any new award will look. If he does, he will of course claim that they're the good guys and "_we've already been doing this for x months/ years_". Total BS of course. You don't start negotiating with your sworn enemy unless that's become the better option.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Zuständig said:


> I don't disagree. Uber is certainly the biggest player in this market and the COVID lockdowns have triggered the great reset. But he's also pre-empting the legislative reform that's likely in the next few years.
> 
> If he doesn't then he's certain to be left out of discussions as to how any new award will look. If he does, he will of course claim that they're the good guys and "_we've already been doing this for x months/ years_". Total BS of course. You don't start negotiating with your sworn enemy unless that's become the better option.


dominic taylor isn’t that smart, he’s evil


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

LOL. To get to be a GM in a multinational corporation with such a meteoric rise, you need at least some of both.

Not only do the lawmakers (politicians) need to be indebted to you, but you need to read the trends & pre-empt your opponents' next move.


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

Zuständig said:


> ...................................... You don't start negotiating with your sworn enemy unless that's become the better option.


Or your sworn enemy is WAY WAY stronger than you but only you know that.


----------

